# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Rattle and Hum

## Peter NJ

On now on VH1 Classic.Now I remember why I fell in love with this band in 1980.

----------


## Peter NJ

IMO Larry Mullen JR drove that band.

----------


## MIke R

rattle and hum was a great documentary...some incredible songs....the Edges guitar work is so damn unique

----------


## Theresa

Believe it or not we haven't seen this yet. Been listening to them a lot here in SBH. Hated them when I was in HS, grew to love them as an adult. 

Beautiful Day always fits here.

----------

